# partitivos con DE y EN



## pcplus

Quiero saber si estos ejemplos están bien, porque según la DIEC, dice:

*DE.* Serveix per a introduir: 
d) L’adjectiu qualificatiu o possessiu que fa d’atribut del pronom *en* o, quan hi ha el·lipsi del verb, d’un substantiu sobreentès representable per *en*. 

No tinc cigarretes egípcies, però en tinc d’angleses. 
No m’agraden els mitjons de color: en vull de negres. 
Si tens coixins, deixa-me’n quatre de grans. 
Tenia dues boles blanques i quatre de negres. 


Según la norma de arriba, todos estos ejemplos del catalán oral estarían mal, y a todos ellos habría que quitar el DE.

*De* soroll, no n'ha fet gaire / No n'ha fet gaire, de soroll

*De* mare(,) només n'hi ha una 

*De* llibres no en té, però és autor d'obres audiovisuals tan notables com haver escrit un llibre

*De* llibres no en llegeixo gaires, sols els obligatoris de la carrera

*De* llibres, no me'n queden
*De* gats, n'he vist un només
sí, si en conec, *D'*escriptors


----------



## Lurrezko

pcplus said:


> Según la norma de arriba, todos estos ejemplos del catalán oral estarían mal, y a todos ellos habría que quitar el DE.



Del catalán oral y también del escrito. Todos los ejemplos son correctos. Te adjunto la entrada correspondiente de la Gramàtica de Badia i Margarit (pág. 223). Observa la diferencia, muy ilustrativa, entre los ejemplos que aporta:
_
*113.3, III.2.* Introdueix un substantiu emprat pleonàsticament per a expressar així la persona o cosa ja representades pel pronom *en*:

De raó, te'n sobra.
Et sobra raó.
Abans de la nit en tens almenys quatre, de trens.
Abans de la nit almenys tens quatre trens.
No en vull més, d'amics com aquests.
No vull més amics com aquests._


----------



## pcplus

Lurrezko said:


> Del catalán oral y también del escrito. Todos los ejemplos son correctos. Te adjunto la entrada correspondiente de la Gramàtica de Badia i Margarit (pág. 223). Observa la diferencia, muy ilustrativa, entre los ejemplos que aporta:
> 
> _*113.3, III.2.* Introdueix un substantiu emprat pleonàsticament per a expressar així la persona o cosa ja representades pel pronom *en*:_
> 
> _De raó, te'n sobra._
> _Et sobra raó._
> _Abans de la nit en tens almenys quatre, de trens._
> _Abans de la nit almenys tens quatre trens._
> _No en vull més, d'amics com aquests._
> _No vull més amics com aquests._


¿entonces en la DIEC están equivocados? quizá incompletos

encontré esto:
regla especial para colocar un DE partitivo delante de un sustantivo, dice:
Serveix per a fer ressaltar el terme nominal que introdueix posant-lo *fora de la frase*, usat pleonàsticament per a designar la persona o la cosa ja expressada pel pronom EN:

*Ja t’he dit que no en tenia, de plomes!*

con tematizaciones a la derecha, el "de" es obligatorio, con las tematizaciones a la izquierda, habría 2 opciones:

con lo cual, podríamos decir:

De mare, no n'hi ha més que una

o bien: Mare no n'hi ha més que una


----------



## Lurrezko

pcplus said:


> ¿entonces en la DIEC están equivocados?



No, pero seguro que podrían ser más exhaustivos en su explicación. En cualquier caso, para asuntos sintácticos siempre es más útil consultar una gramática que un diccionario.

Salut


----------



## pcplus

Lurrezko said:


> No, pero seguro que podrían ser más exhaustivos en su explicación. En cualquier caso, para asuntos sintácticos siempre es más útil consultar una gramática que un diccionario.
> 
> Salut


 
bueno, tienen abajo el punto 5, que es donde lo explican.


----------



## Lurrezko

pcplus said:


> bueno, tienen abajo el punto 5, que es donde lo explican.



¿Ves como no se equivocan?


----------



## ursu-lab

Jo diria:

*De fills,* només en tinc un.
Només en tinc un*, de fills.*

És a dir, destacaria la tematització a la dreta o a l'esquerra, però *sempre fent servir una coma*. 
Sense la coma seria redundant i incorrecte. Això no només en català, també passa amb l'italià i amb el francès, que tenen el pronom "en" i l'empren de manera gairebé idèntica amb el partitiu.


----------



## pcplus

ursu-lab said:


> Jo diria:
> 
> *De fills,* només en tinc un.
> Només en tinc un*, de fills.*
> 
> És a dir, destacaria la tematització a la dreta o a l'esquerra, però *sempre fent servir una coma*.
> Sense la coma seria redundant i incorrecte. Això no només en català, també passa amb l'italià i amb el francès, que tenen el pronom "en" i l'empren de manera gairebé idèntica amb el partitiu.


 
He puesto los ejemplos sin la preposición DE, a ver si son correctos:

1-Fills només en tinc un (tematización a la izquierda, no se usa DE pero creo que es correcto porque hay un desplazamiento del complemento a la izquierda y hay pronom feble)

2-Fills només tinc un (sería un simple desplazamiento del complemento a la izquierda, sin ser tematización, creo, ya que no hay pronom feble). Válido pero con más sentido en la retematización (propio de lenguaje oral para dar más énfasis a FILLS)

3-Només tinc un fill - orden neutro

4-Només en tinc un, fills -tematización a la derecha porque se pone pronom feble y coma, no sé si es válida y si obliga a usar DE


----------



## ursu-lab

L'única correcta és la 3. No entenc per quina raó sempre treus la preposició "de".
El clític "en" serveix precisament per als complements introduïts per "de"...


----------



## pcplus

ursu-lab said:


> L'única correcta és la 3. No entenc per quina raó sempre treus la preposició "de".
> El clític "en" serveix precisament per als complements introduïts per "de"...


 
Ya he entendido entonces

En este ejemplo nuevo, 

*Fills, no tinc*

En esa frase no estaríamos tematizando a la izquierda, no hay pronom feble, y hace falta poner una coma precisamente por esto. Sería un ejemplo de focalización, propio del lenguaje oral, remarcando con la voz lo que resaltamos.

Creo que sí sería correcto en este caso


----------



## ursu-lab

Tampoc:
(de) fills, no *en* tinc ( cap).
Les teves frases més que en català, semblen transcripcions adaptades del castellà, que ni té el clític "en", ni té el "de" partitiu típic de la majoria de les llengües romàniques.


----------



## freeride.rafa

Coincideixo plenament amb el que t'han explicat per aquí, pcplus. Les teves frases semblen traduccions directes del castellà, i ho se de bona tinta! ;-)


----------

